# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية  السبت 13 مارس 2021م

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عناوين الصحف المريخية السبت 13 مارس 2021م




الصدي

المريخ يودع جماهيره بثلاثية أمام السلاطين والانجليزي سعيد بالأداء.
مجلة "كاس" السنوية تزين  صفحاتها بالقضية المريخية التاريخية.
سوداكال يعد اللاعبين بحافز دولاري حال الفوز على سيمبا.
المريخ يمطر شباك السلاطين في أمسية تألق المحترفين.
عمار يلفت الأنظار في أول ظهور مع المريخ.
رسميا الهلال يفتقد خدمات أبوعاقلة أمام بلوزداد.
لجنة فنية لمعالجة بعض المشاكل في نجيل استاد المريخ.
كاف يحسم رسميا موعد مباراة الأهلي وفيتا كلوب.
بعثة المريخ تغادر إلى تنزانيا لمواجهة سيمبا.
د. مزمل أبوالقاسم يكتب في كبد الحقيقة... قضية الهلال في كأس!.

الاحمر الوهاج

المريخ يمدد لتيري عقب العودة من تنزانيا.
الاحمر يحسم مريخ السلاطين بأقدام المحترفين... تألق اودجو وثنائية لدارين.
تشكيلة غير متوقعة للفرقة الحمراء.. وأول ظهور لطيفور.
عبر الإثيوبية فجر اليوم.. بعثة المريخ تغادر لتنزانيا.
سيف تيري في الراحة... معسكر للمريخ بالقاهرة.
كلارك : هناك تحسن كبير في الأداء وتعجبني الروح.
رئيس المريخ يحضر المران الختامي قبل التوجه لتنزانيا ويخاطب اللاعبين.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المريخ يدّك حصون المريخ الفاشر  بثلاثية
 

 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
عزّز موقعه في المركز الثاني بالدوري الممتاز.
حقق المريخ الخرطوم فوزًا ساحقًا، الجمعة، على نظيره المريخ الفاشر  بثلاثة أهداف دون مقابل في المباراة التي جرت، ضمن الدوري السوداني  الممتاز.وواصل المريخ انتصاراته بالدوري تحت إشراف مدربه الجديد الإنجليزي  لي كلارك.



وبكّر المريخ بالهدف الأوّل أحرزه اللاعب توني”37â€³، وماتوكوس”48â€³، و”51â€³.
ورفع”الأحمر” رصيده إلى”31â€³، وفي المقابل تجمّد المريخ الفاشر في”8â€³ نقاط، ليزيد من معاناته.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يضرب الفاشر بثلاثية
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


تغلب  المريخ على نظيره مريخ الفاشر، بنتيجة (3-0)، امس الجمعة، على ستاد  الجوهرة الزرقاء، ضمن مواجهات الجولة 15 لمسابقة الدوري السوداني الممتاز.


سجل ثلاثية المريخ، النيجيري توني إدجوماريجوي في الدقيقة (26)، والجامايكي دارين ماتوكس هدفين في الدقيقتين (47 و48).

ورفع المريخ رصيده إلى 31 نقطة من 13 مباراة ليحتل المركز الثاني، في المقابل تجمد رصيد مريخ الفاشر عند 8 نقاط في المركز الأخير.

وقد كانت المباراة البروفة الأخيرة للمريخ قبل مواجهة يوم 16 مارس/آذار الجاري أمام مضيفه سيمبا التنزاني بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.

وهدد المريخ مرمى الفاشر بقوة منذ البداية، عن طريق الثلاثي "التاج يعقوب والنيجيري توني إدجوماريجوي والجامايكي دارين ماتوكس".

وسجل المريخ الهدف الأول في الدقيقة (26)، عن طريق توني إدجوماريجوي الذي اخترق وواجه الحارس وسدد كرة زاحفة في الشباك.



وفي الدقيقة (46) سدد مهاجم مريخ الفاشر حسن الحرية، من خارج الصندوق تصدى لها الحارس أحمد المصطفى وحولها إلى ركلة ركنية.

وسجل المريخ الهدف الثاني بعد أن تخلص توني من المدافع عماد عبد الله، وعكس الكرة لماتوكس الذي سدد الكرة من فوق الحارس.

ثم أضاف ماتوكس الهدف الثالث من كرة تخلص بها البديل بكري المدينة، من 3 مدافعين ولعبها لماتوكس الذي انفرد بالحارس وسدد في المرمى.

وضاعت فرص أخرى للمريخ، كانت أبرزها لتوني الذي لعب كرة فوق المرمى من مسافة قريبة، مستفيدا من عرضية الظهير الأيسر أحمد طبنجة.

ثم نشط مريخ الفاشر بفضل حيوية البديل ياسر قصاري، وضاعت له فرصة هدف من تسديدة حولها أحمد المصطفى إلى ركلة ركنية في الدقيقة (68).
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلارك ل: سعيد بالأداء.. وسنعمل على تحسين عدة أمور
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




 لي كلارك
أشاد  الإنجليزي لي كلارك، المدير الفني للمريخ السوداني، بأداء لاعبيه أمام  المريخ الفاشر (3-0)، اليوم الجمعة، في الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

وقال لي كلارك، في تصريح ل: "اللاعبون أدوا مباراة جيدة جدا، وسيطرنا بشكل جيد، لكن هناك العديد من الأشياء يجب أن نعمل لتحسينها".

وأضاف: "لدي قناعة بما قدمه اللاعبون، لأنهم لعبوا بحماس، وصنعوا العديد من الفرص".

وتابع:  "بعد مباراة سيمبا، سوف ينتظم الفريق في معسكر مغلق بالعاصمة المصرية  انطلاقا من يوم 20 مارس/آذار الجاري لمدة 10 أيام، لرفع معدل اللياقة  البدنية".




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						نادي المريخ يصدر قرارًا جديدًا

 



الخرطوم: باج نيوز
بحسب الموقع الرسمي اليوم.
أصدر نادي المريخ قرارًا جديدًا، الجمعة، قضى بإلغاء صفة الناطق الرسمي لمجلس الإدارة.



وقال  المكتب الإعلامي” ألغى مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ صفة الناطق الرسمي لمجلس  الإدارة وقام بتكليف المركز الإعلامي للنادي على أنّ يكون الجهة الرسمية  الوحيدة الناطقة باسمه لدى وسائل الإعلام المختلفة”.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعثة المريخ تغادر إلى تنزانيا برئاسة عضو مجلس الإدارة عمر محمد عبدالله لمواجهة سيمبا التنزاني في الجولة الرابعة من دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا..











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يعسكر في القاهرة بطلب من “كلارك”







جمعت جلسة مساء الخميس بمكتب رئيس النادي بالخرطوم بين مدرب  الفريق الإنجليزي “لي كلارك” ورئيس النادي السيد “آدم سوداكال” إضافة للمعد  البدني “إسلام جمال” وتم خلال اللقاء إستعراض موقف اللاعبين بدنياً بعد ان  تم إخضاعهم لقياسات بدنية قام بها المعد البدني “إسلام جمال”، وطلب مدرب  الفريق الإنجليزي “لي كلارك” من رئيس النادي إقامة معسكر بالقاهرة يمتد من  العشرين من مارس حتى الثلاثين من ذات الشهر.

وقد وافق رئيس النادي على إقامة المعسكر الذي يأتي في إطار الإستعداد  لمباراة “الأهلي المصري” في الجولة الخامسة من دوري أبطال أفريقيا.
ومن المنتظر ان يستقبل النادي خلال المعسكر أدوات تدريب متطورة من  الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية للوصول بمستوى لياقة اللاعبين لأعلى المستويات.  



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سوداكال يحفز لاعبي المريخ بمكافأة "استثنائية" للثأر من سيمبا


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت 




سوداكال
وعد  آدم سوداكال، رئيس المريخ السوداني، لاعبي الفريق بحافز مالي "بالدولار"  حال فوزهم على سيمبا التنزاني بالجولة الرابعة في المجموعة الأولى لدوري  أبطال إفريقيا.

وعلى غير عادته، فاجأ سوداكال لاعبي المريخ بزيارة  للحصة التدريبية اليوم الخميس، بملعب إدارة الرياضة العسكرية، إلى جانب  الصادق صالح جابر، نائب الرئيس، وعمر محمد عبد الله، عضو مجلس الإدارة.

وأشاد  سوداكال، بالأداء الذي قدمه اللاعبون خلال المباراة السابقة أمام سيمبا  التنزاني (0-0)، ووصفه بالمميز، مشيرا إلى أن "التوفيق لم يحالفه".

وأشار  رئيس النادي، إلى أن ما لم يحققه اللاعبون في المباراة الماضية بالسودان،  يمكن تحقيقه في العودة، مشددا على أنه "لا يوجد مستحيل".

وأضاف: "المباراة المقبلة أمام الفريق التنزاني على أرضه ثأرية، وواثق في اللاعبين".

وتابع: "المريخ ما زال في البطولة، وحال انتصاره في مبارياته المقبلة، سيتأهل للدور المقبل".

وأردف: "الفريق الذي يسعى أن يكون بطلا، لا ينظر للمباريات على أنها خارجية أو داخلية، والسودان كله ينتظر تحقيق نتيجة كبيرة".

واستطرد: "واثق في حصد نقاط مواجهة فيتا كلوب بالكونغو، ورد الاعتبار"، متعهدا اللاعبين بحافز مالي (بالدولار) ومفاجأة كبيرة".

والتقى سوداكال في مكتبه بالخرطوم، بالمدير الفني الإنجليزي لي كلارك، والمعد البدني إسلام جمال.

واستعرض  الاجتماع موقف اللاعبين بدنيا، بعد إخضاعهم لقياسات بدنية، كما طلب لي  كلارك بإقامة معسكر في القاهرة بين 20 و30 مارس/آذار الجاري.

ووافق رئيس النادي على إقامة المعسكر، الذي يأتي في إطار الاستعداد لمباراة الأهلي المصري، في الجولة الخامسة بدوري الأبطال.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ السوداني يرمم دفاعه بضم مصطفى كرشوم
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




مصطفى كرشوم

تعاقد المريخ السوداني، مساء الخميس، مع مصطفى كرشوم، مدافع الخرطوم الوطني ومنتخب السودان، لمدة 3 مواسم في صفقة انتقال حر.

ويعاني المريخ من نقص حاد في مركز قلب الدفاع، بسبب الإصابات والإيقافات التي ضربت الثلاثي "صلاح نمر وحمزة داؤود وأمير كمال".

ولن يستفاد المريخ من خدمات مصطفى كرشوم قاريا، كما لن يستفيد منه محليا إلا بعد فتح سيستم الانتقالات في 14 نيسان/أبريل.

يذكر أن مصطفى كرشوم، خاص 5 مواسم مع الخرطوم الوطني، قادما إليه من المريخ نيالا.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التازي يحدد موعداً جديداً لوصوله إلى السودان
 





علم #سبورتاق بحدوث تغيير في موعد زيارة الرئيس الشرفي لنادي المريخ “أحمد التازي” إلى السودان.
حيث تقرر ان يحضر “التازي” إلى البلاد يوم “17” مارس عوضاً عن “15”  مارس، ويعود السبب إلى تزامن الموعد المسبق وغياب فريق كرة القدم الذي  سيواجه “سيمبا التنزاني” على ملعب “دار السلام” لحساب مباريات الجولة  الرابعة من مجموعات أبطال إفريقيا.
وأشارت متابعات “#سبورتاق” إلى أن الزيارة تتضمن الوقوف على إحتياجات  ومتطلبات البُنى التحتية بمرافق نادي المريخ وما تتطلبه من تحديثات، فضلاً  عن الجلوس إلى “الإدارة” بقيادة “سوداكال” ومناقشة عدة ملفات بما فيها ملف  “التسجيلات القادمة”.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						باتريس موتسيبي رئيسًا جديدًا للاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم 

   



 

وكالات: باج نيوز

إنفانتينو أكّد خلال افتتاحه أعمال الجمعية العمومية على أهمية “الوحدة” و”قيمة روح الفريق
زكّت الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم “كاف” الجمعة  بالرباط الجنوب إفريقي باتريس موتسيبي رئيسا جديدا خلفا للملغاشي أحمد  أحمد.



وتبوأ  رجل الأعمال رئاسة الاتحاد القاري بالتصفيق لغياب منافسين بعدما بقي مرشحا  وحيدا لهذا المنصب إثر انسحاب منافسيه الثلاثة في وقت سابق، كما تقتضي ذلك  قوانين الاتحاد.
وأعرب موتسيبي، الذي يعدّ أول جنوب إفريقي يرأس الـ”كاف”، في كلمة  مقتضبة عقب تزكيته عن “شكره وامتنانه” لاختياره لهذا المنصب الذي وصفه  “بالتشريف الكبير”.
وأضاف “أشكر أيضا جاني (إنفانتينو رئيس الاتحاد الدولي) وتشجيعاته  للعمل في إطار الوحدة، لن نرفع التحديات التي تواجهنا إلا إذا كنا موحدين”.



وكان  إنفانتينو توصّل إلى عقد اتفاق يقضي بانسحاب المرشحين الإيفواري جاك  أنوما، السنغالي أوغوستان سنغور والموريتاني أحمد ولد يحيى، بحيث يحصل  الأول على منصب مستشار الرئيس والأخيران على منصبي نائبي الرئيس.
ويتولى موتسيبي قيادة الاتحاد القاري الذي يضم 54 اتحادا وطنيا، بينما  أوقف رئيسه السابق أحمد أحمد من قبل الاتحاد الدولي خمس سنوات قلصتها محكمة  التحكيم الرياضي إلى سنتين لخروقات متعلقة بـ”واجب الولاء، عرض وقبول  هدايا أو مزايا أخرى، إساءة استخدام المنصب” بالاضافة إلى “إساءة إدارة  الأموال”.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هاتريك عبد الرحمن يقود الهلال لاكتساح كادقلي


السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




جانب من اللقاء 
واصل  الهلال تصدره للدوري السوداني الممتاز، بعد فوزه مساء الجمعة بستاد  الجوهرة الزرقاء، على الهلال كادقلي بنتيجة (4-0)، ضمن مباريات الدوري  السوداني الممتاز.

وافتتح البرتغالي ريكاردو فورموسينيو، المدير  الفني الجديد للهلال، مشواره بانتصار مهم، حيث يدين الفريق بالفوز لمحمد  عبد الرحمن الذي سجل 3 أهداف "هاتريك" في الدقائق (12 و37 و52)، وعيد مقدم  (45+2).

وارتفع محمد عبد الرحمن برصيده إلى 11 هدفا ليحتل صدارة هدافي الدوري السوداني الممتاز.

ورفع الهلال رصيده إلى 34 نقطة من 14 مباراة في الصدارة، وتجمد الهلال كادقلي عند 10 نقاط في المركز الـ15 وقبل الأخير.

ولم  يغير فورموسينيو في تشكيل الهلال الذي خاض آخر 3 مباريات، أمام كل من  الهلال الفاشر، المريخ الفاشر وشباب بلوزداد بدوري أبطال إفريقيا.

ومنع كادقلي لاعبي الهلال من التحرك بحرية في بداية اللقاء وذلك بسبب الرقابة الضيقة التي انتهجها المدير الفني الجديد محسن سيد.

لكن  في الدقيقة 12 تقدم محمد عبد الرحمن بالهدف الاول، مستفيدا من كرة خلف  المدافعين لعبها له الزيمبابوي لاست جيسي، ليكسر عبد الرحمن مصيدة التسلل  ويسدد كرة زاحفة في قلب مرمى الحارس نصر الدين.

وفي  الدقيقة 37 أضاف عبد الرحمن الهدف الثاني للهلال من ركلة جزاء، إثر مخالفة  ارتكبها المدافع خالد حماد مع عيد مقدم، الذي أحرز الهدف الثالث في  الدقيقة 45+2، مستغلا تمريرة المتألق محمد عبد الرحمن.

وفي الشوط  الثاني فرض الهلال أسلوبه في تحركات لاعبيه وتفعيل تحركات الظهيرين مؤيد  عابدين وآدم الدالي وهدد مرمى كادقلي مرارا بالعمق والأطراف.

وضاعت  للهلال عدة فرص كانت أبرزها في الدقيقة 50، حين لعب نصر الدين الشغيل كرة  عالية خلف المدافعين، فسيطر عليها مقدم من محاولتين لكن الحارس نصر الدين  تدخل وأبعد الكرة.

وفي الدقيقة 52 أضاف محمد عبد الرحمن الهدف  الرابع للهلال والثالث الشخصي له، من هجمة منظمة بدأها نصر الدين الشغيل  بتمرير كرة عالية متقنة لمؤيد القادم من الخلف فتقدم وعكس كرة زاحفة داخل  الصندوق قابلها عبد الرحمن وأودعها المرمى.

وفي الدقيقة 75 أضاع  المهاجم الكونجولي فيني كومبي بونجونجا فرصة هدف محقق، حين مرر له نزار  حامد الكرة على حافة الصندوق، فانفرد بالحارس نصر الدين الذي تألق وتصدى  للكرة بقدمه.

وتألق الحارس نصر الدين في الدقيقة 87، محولا كرة قوية كانت في طريقها لأعلى الزاوية اليسرى إلى ضربة ركنية، من المدافع السمؤال.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مخرجات الاجتماع امن علي انا يكون الاستقبال علي مستوي عالي . تم الاتفاق مع سلاح الموسيقي وفرقه الفنون الشعبيه تم التواصل مع قناة الخرطوم وقناة النيل لتغطيه يوم 15 يوم 17 تم التواصل مع شرطه المرور لتشريفه الموكب تم تجهيز البوسترات ولافاتت الترحيب امن الاجتماع علي التجمع الساعه 10 صباحا بدار النادي مع توفير وجبه الافطار والعصائر تجهيز 6  بصات  توفير تشيرتات بالون الاحمر .تكوين لجنه تنفيذيه لمتابعه الامور وتزليل كل المصاعب /لجنه الاعلام والتعبئه من معاويه الجاك الاستاذه عاطفه والقدير الكتيابي والفنان الصفوه محمد عيسي


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يحل رئيس المريخ الشرفي احمد طه التازي بفندق السلام روتانا لمده عشرة ايام بصحبه الشركات اليابانية والامانية اهم اهداف التازي تحديث استاد المريخ ليصبح عالمي انشأ فندق المريخ تأهيل الملعب الرديف انشأء اكاديمية المريخ قيام مشروع المجمع التجاري بالنادي المريخ ومشروع ضخم بي ارض المريخ علي النيل بالحتانه نقلا عن هشام التازي اخ احمد طه التازي اليوم هو جاي من اجل الكيان فقط المريخ العظيم




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻄﻔﻰ .. ﺗﺎﻟﻖ ﻻﻓﺖ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﻼﻃﻴﻦ






ﻛﻮﺭﺓ ﺳﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ 



ﺑﺮﺯ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﻻﻓﺖ ﺣﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻣﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻄﻔﻰ ﻣﻦ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻓﻰ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻯ ﺍﻟﻤﻤﺘﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻴﻮﻡ ﻟﺤﺴﺎﺏ ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ .15

ﻭﺷﻜﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻄﻔﻰ ﻣﺼﺪﺭ ﺍﻻﻣﺎﻥ ﻭﺍﻻﻃﻤﺌﻨﺎﻥ ﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﺗﺼﺪﻯ ﻟﻌﺪﺓ ﺗﺴﺪﻳﺪﺍﺕ ﻣﺒﺎﺷﺮﺓ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻟﻀﻴﻮﻑ .

ﻭﻟﻢ ﺗﻜﻦ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺻﺔ ﺳﺎﻧﺤﺔ ﺍﻣﺎﻡ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺏ ﺧﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﺴﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﻣﻊ ﻧﺼﺮ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﺍﻟﻨﺎﺑﻲ ﺣﻴﺚ ﻇﻞ ﺣﺒﻴﺴﺎ ﻟﺪﻛﺔ ﺍﻻﺣﺘﻴﺎﻁ ﻛﺜﻴﺮﺍ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺸﺎﺭﻙ ﺧﻼﻝ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﺎﺕ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﻣﻊ ﺳﻴﺒﻤﺎ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺮﺍﻧﻲ ﻭﻫﻼﻝ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻭﺍﻻﻫﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﺮﻱ ﻭﻛﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺜﺎﻧﻲ ﺧﻠﻒ ﺍﻟﺤﺎﺭﺱ ﺑﻌﺪ ﻣﻨﺠﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ .

ﻭﺍﻋﻄﻰ ﺍﻟﻤﺪﺭﺏ ﺍﻻﻧﺠﻠﻴﺰﻱ ﻛﻼﺭﻙ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﺻﺔ ﻟﻤﺤﻤﺪ ﺍﻟﻤﺼﻄﻔﻰ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻭﻝ ﻣﺒﺎﺭﺍﺓ ﺭﺳﻤﻴﺔ ﻟﻊ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻻﺣﻤﺮ ﺣﻴﺚ ﺑﺮﺯ ﺑﺸﻜﻞ ﻻﻓﺖ ﻳﺠﻌﻠﻪ ﺍﻟﺨﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻻﻭﻝ ﻟﻠﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻰ ﻟﻠﻔﺮﻳﻖ ﻓﻰ ﻣﻘﺒﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﻭﻳﺸﻜﻞ ﻣﻨﺎﻓﺴﺔ ﻗﻮﻳﺔ ﻣﻊ ﻣﻨﺠﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﻴﻞ .

ﻭﻳﻮﺍﺟﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺳﻴﻤﺒﺎ ﺍﻟﺘﻨﺰﺍﻧﻲ ﻟﺤﺴﺎﺏ ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻌﺔ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﺍﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻭﺗﻤﺜﻞ ﻓﺮﺻﺔ ﺍﺧﻴﺮﺓ ﻟﻼﺑﻘﺎﺀ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺣﻈﻮﻇﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺘﺎﻫﻞ.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#سبورتاق | متابعات | تخلف ثلاثي المريخ : "التكت، سعيدي، السماني" عن السفر مع الفريق إلى تنزانيا رغم المسحة السلبية لـ"كورونا"، وبرنامج علاجي خاص لـ"الصيني" في الخرطوم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من المباراة




المريخ ....  المريخ الفاشر







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الــمـــــريــخ يكتسح "السلاطين" بثلاثية توني وماتوكس




تفوق "المريخ" على "السلاطين" بثلاثية نظيفة لحساب مباريات الأسبوع الخامس عشر من الدوري الممتاز في نسخته السادسة والعشرين خلال الجولة التي جرت  مساء امس  على أرضية ملعب "إستاد الهلال".


تقدم "الأحمر" بالهدف الأول عن طريق لاعبه "توني" وعاد النيجيري لصناعة الهدف الثاني الذي سجله الجامايكي "ماتوكس" والذي دوّن اسمه لأول مرة في قائمة هدافي الدوري بتكفله بالهدفين الثاني والثالث خلال الجولة.


فيما شهدت المباراة غياب "أمير كمال" و"صلاح نمر" وقد دفع المدرب الإنجليزي "لي كلارك" بكلٍ من: "ضياء محجوب" و"النجيري اديلي" في خط الظهر، فيما شارك المدافع "تمبش" في الدقائق الأخيرة للجولة؛ وقد شهد اللقاء ظهور مميز للحارس الشاب "محمد المصطفى" والظهور الأول اللاعب "طيفور".

وبالنتيجة رفع "الأحمر" رصيده إلى "31" نقطة بالتساوي مع "الهلال" في انتظار ما ستسفر عنه جولته مساءً أمام "هلال كادوقلي"؛ في المقابل تجمد رصيد "مريخ الفاشر" عند الـ"9" نقاط في المركز الأخير من الترتيب العام بعد ختام مبارياته في النصف الأول من الموسم.





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السودان يستضيف بطولة U17 ويشارك لأول مرة بمنتخب الكرة النسائية في سيكافا




وفد الاتحاد يجد استقبال كبير من سفارة السودان بالمغرب وحميدتي يؤكد النجاح الكبير لاجتماع كونغرس سيكافا

وصل إلى الدار البيضاء في المملكة المغربية بالسلامة وفد الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم SFA، المشارك في فعاليات الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد الأفريقي للكرة CAF، والمتمثل في البروفسير كمال شداد رئيس مجلس إدارة الاتحاد، والمهندس نصرالدين حميدتي نائب رئيس مجلس الإدارة، ووجدا استقبال عالي المستوى من طاقم سفارة السودان بالمغرب ممثل في  القائم بالأعمال عبد الرحيم ضو البيت والمستشار معتصم عبد الغفار.. ومدير العلاقات العامة الدكتور محمد عبدة، بجانب مسئولو البروتوكول في الكاف، ولبى الوفد دعوة السفارة، وسجل زيارة إلى مقرها، وحرص تمثيل السفارة على مرافقة الوفد حتى فندق سوفتيل في الرباط..
وشارك شداد وحميدتي في اجتماع كونغرس سيكافا الذي انعقد بفندق سوفتيل مساء الخميس 11 مارس 2021م، وفيه تم مناقشة الكثير من القضايا الخاصة بكرة القدم في منطقة شرق ووسط افريقيا CECAFA، وتطرق تمثيل السودان إلى الكثير من التفاصيل الخاصة بالمشاركات و المستحقات والتعامل مع البعثات، وتم التأمين على استضافة السودان لبطولة تحت 17 سنة لمنتخبات سيكافا المقررة في أكتوبر المقبل، كما أمن على مشاركة منتخب كرة القدم النسائية لأول مرة في النسخة القادمة..
المهندس نصرالدين حميدتي أشاد بطاقم سفارة السودان في المغرب وما وجدوه من كرم وحفاوة، وامتدح أيضا مخرجات إجتماع كونغرس سيكافا الذي تم بحضور كل رؤساء اتحاداتها عدا إريتريا، وقال إن التنسيق كان كاملا بين أعضاء الاتحاد الإقليمي فيما يلي انتخابات المكتب التنفيذي للكاف التي ستقام يوم الجمعة في الرباط، وكذلك تقسيم استضافة بطولات المنتخبات والأندية وكرة القدم النسائية في إقليم سيكافا..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المنتخب يستهل تحضيراته بمران عصري وبرقو يوجه بالتشديد في الانضباط




استهل المنتخب السوداني الأول لكرة القدم تحضيراته لمواجهتي ساوتومي وجنوب افريقيا المعلنتين في يومي 24 و 28 مارس الحالي، بمران عصري أجراه على ملعب الخرطوم الوطني في نادي الأسرة بالخرطوم 3، تحت إشراف المستر هوبيرت فيلود المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني الأول، والكابتن خالد بخيت المدرب العام للمنتخب، وعموم الطاقم المعاون بقيادة الدكتور عبدالعظيم جابر مدرب الأحمال، و الكابتن عيسى الهاشماب مدرب الحراس، وشارك في المران اللاعبون الذين وقع عليهم الاختيار من اندية الممتاز عدا الهلال والمريخ، و كذلك العناصر الشابة التي غاب عنها بعض اللاعبين بسبب ارتباطات الأندية في مباريات الغد، و استعان الجهاز الفني بخدمات حارس حي العرب الشاب (صداح) لينخرط مع المجموعة ابتداءا من مران الجمعة 12 مارس، و سيؤدي صقور الجديان مرانهم الثاني عند الساعة الرابعة والنصف من عصر الغد الجمعة على ذات الملعب، تحت إشراف الكابتن خالد بخيت المدرب العام، وسيتابع المستر هوبيرت فيلود مباراتي القمة من داخل الملعب..
الجهاز الفني نفذ بعض التدريبات البدنية في المران الأول، وعمل على تطبيق بعض الجمل التكتيكية في الشق الدفاعي عبر التمارين التخصصية..
على صعيد ذي صلة وجه الدكتور حسن برقو رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية بضرورة التشديد في فرض الانضباط، وذلك قبل مغادرته إلى الإمارات لإنجاز بعض المهام قبل العودة إلى السودان لقيادة بعثة المنتخب المتوجهة إلى ساوتومي يوم الجمعة 19 مارس الحالي، وأبان رئيس لجنة المنتخبات الوطنية أن إيفاد عضو اللجنة المهندس عبدالعزيز نصرالدين إلى ساوتومي مبكرا؛ يأتي في إطار الاهتمام المتعاظم بالمباراة الحساسة والتي لا تقبل أنصاف الحلول وتتطلب تهيئة الأجواء المثالية لتحقيق الفوز قبل العودة لمواجهة جنوب افريقيا في السودان.. وتمنى برقو التوفيق للجهازين؛ الفني والإداري واللاعبين في حصد ثمار المشوار الطويل في التصفيات، والذي توقف عند محطة الفوز على غانا..




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• نيوكاسل يخطف تعادلا قاتلا من أستون فيلا في الدوري الانجليزي
• لاتسيو يحبط آمال كروتوني.. وأتالانتا يقهر سبيزيا بثلاثية في الدوري الإيطالي
• بشكتاش يُسقط باشاك شهير في مباراة مثيرة 3-2 في الدوري التركي
• الامارات: العين يضرب الوحدة برباعية.. وبني ياس يهزم النصر ويقفز للوصافة
• قطر يقلب الطاولة على الخور.. و الريان يعاقب العربي بثنائية في الدوري القطري
• الجزائر: الساورة يتصدر الدوري الجزائري.. وقسنطينة يكتسح غليزان
• سموحة يسحق أسوان بخماسية بيضاء في الدوري المصري
• الجنوب إفريقي باتريس موتسيبي رئيساً جديداً للاتحاد الإفريقي
• رسميًا.. باريس يجدد عقد نجمه الأرجنتيني، أنخيل دي ماريا
• تأجيل عودة نيمار إلى الملاعب وسيواصل غيابه عن مباريات الدوري
• الفيفا يسمح لجمال موسيالا لاعب بايرن ميونخ بتمثيل منتخب ألمانيا
• أتلتيكو مدريد يستهدف ترسيخ العقدة الصفرية لخيتافي في الليجا
• ديبورتيفو ألافيس يجدد عقد لاعبه الموريتاني عبد الله محمود حتى 2025
• تركي آل الشيخ ينفي علاقته بعودة المدرب كارتيرون لتدريب الزمالك
• تقارير: باريس يوافق على تلبية طلبات ميسي ويوفر أموال التعاقد معه
• زيدان يثير الغموض حول مستقبل راموس ويرفض التعليق على عودة رونالدو
• راموس: كريستيانو والريال خسرا.. وأفضّل هالاند على مبابي
• أنشيلوتي مدرب ايفرتون يعلن غياب نجمه خاميس رودريجيز أمام بيرنلي
• سولسكاير: ما زلنا بعيدين عن السيتي.. واستفدنا من رحيل لينجارد
• مورينيو: كين صار مثل بنزيما.. وعن مواجهة آرسنال: لا أنظر للأسفل
• جوارديولا: هؤلاء المدربون يلعبون وكأنهم يقودون بايرن ميونيخ
• أبوظبي الرياضية: الوحدة يقيل رازوفيتش ويعين تين كات‎
• زيدان: مباراة إلتشي خادعة..وعاطفتنا قوية تجاه رونالدو
• موتسيبي: أفريقيا أنجبت دروجبا وصلاح.. وسندفع العالم لاحترامنا
• إنفانتينو: هدفنا تطوير الكرة الإفريقية .. لقجع: هدفنا تطوير الكرة الأفريقية




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :



❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 28


* ليدز يونايتد (-- : --) تشيلسي 14:30  beIN 1  الذهاب (1-3) 


* كريستال بالاس (-- : --) وست بروميتش 17:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (5-1) 


* إيفرتون (-- : --) بيرنلي 19:30  beIN 1  الذهاب (1-1) 


* فولهام (-- : --) مانشستر سيتي 22:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (0-2) 


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 27


* ألافيس (-- : --) قاديش 15:00  beIN 1  الذهاب (1-3) 


* ريال مدريد (-- : --) إلتشي 17:15  beIN 1  الذهاب (1-1) 


* أوساسونا (-- : --) بلد الوليد 19:30  beIN 1  الذهاب (2-3) 


* خيتافي (-- : --) أتلتيكو مدريد 22:00  beIN 1  الذهاب (0-1) 


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 27


* ساسولو (-- : --) هيلاس فيرونا 16:00  beIN 3  الذهاب (2-0) 


* بينفينتو (-- : --) فيورنتينا 19:00  beIN 3  الذهاب (1-0) 


* جنوى (-- : --) أودينيزي 21:45  beIN 3  الذهاب (0-1) 


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 25


* فولفسبورج (-- : --) شالكة 16:30  SKY 3  الذهاب (2-0) 


* يونيون برلين (-- : --) كولن 16:30  SKY 4  الذهاب (2-1) 


ماينز (-- : --) فرايبورج 16:30  SKY 5  الذهاب (3-1) 


فيردر بريمن (-- : --) بايرن ميونيخ 16:30  SKY 2  الذهاب (1-1) 


* بوروسيا دورتموند (-- : --) هيرتا برلين 19:30  SKY 1  الذهاب (5-2) 


..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 29


* أنجيه (-- : --) سانت إيتيان 14:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (0-0) 


* مارسيليا (-- : --) ستاد بريست 18:00  beIN 2  الذهاب (3-2) 


..................................................  .....


❖ #الدوري_التونسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 18


* النجم الساحلي (-- : --) الترجي 15:00  الوطنية 1  الذهاب (0-2)





..................................................  .....

 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :


❖ #الدوري_السوداني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 14


* الهلال (4 : 0) هلال كادوقلي 
* ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (3 : 0) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ 
#ترتيب_الدوري_السوداني : الهلال (34) ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ (31) أهلي مروي (24) الخرطوم (24) الامل (22)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإنجليزي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 28


* نيوكاسل يونايتد (1 : 1) أستون فيلا
#ترتيب_الدوري_الإنجليزي : مانشستر سيتي (68) مانشستر يونايتد (54) ليستر سيتي (53) تشيلسي (50) وست هام (48)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 27


* ليفانتي (1 : 0) فالنسيا
‏#ترتيب_الدوري_الإسباني : أتلتيكو مدريد (62) برشلونة (56) ريال مدريد (54) إشبيلية (48) سوسييداد (45)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 27


* لاتسيو (3 : 2) كروتوني
* أتلانتا (3 : 1) سبيزيا
#ترتيب_الدوري_الايطالي : انتر ميلان (62) ميلان (56) يوفنتوس (52) روما (50) أتلانتا (49)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الألماني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 25


* أوجسبورج (3 : 1) مونشنغلادباخ
#ترتيب_الدوري_الألماني : بايرن ميونيخ (55) لايبزيج (53) فولفسبورج (45) آينتراخت (43) باير ليفركوزن (40)

..................................................  .....

❖ #الدوري_الفرنسي  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 29


* ستاد ريمس (1 : 1) ليون
#ترتيب_الدوري_الفرنسي : ليل (62) سان جيرمان (60) ليون (59) موناكو (55) لانس (44)

..................................................  .....



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أهم مباريات هذا الاسبوع



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لدوري الانجليزي  

  جدول الجولة 28 



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدوري الاسباني    

  جدول الجولة 27 





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدوري الايطالي    

  جدول الجولة 27  





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#معلقين_مباريات_#مباريات_السبت



بتوقيت بغداد
3:10 م ليدز يونايتد ضد تشيلسي تعليق سوار الذهب "
6:15 م ريال مدريد ضد إلتشي تعليق حسن عيدروس "
11 م فولهام ضد مانشستر سيتي تعليق حفيظ الدراجي "
11 م خيتافي ضد أتليتكو مدريد تعليق خليل البلوشي .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وصول بعثة فريقنا لمطار أديس أبابا بسلام ومن المنتظر ان تغادر البعثة إلى العاصمة التنزانية دار السلام بعد ساعتين من الأن






*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عصام الشوالي معلقاً على مباراة الهلال السوداني و بلوزداد الجزائري



يوم الثلاثاء علي ملعب الجوهرة الزرقاء 

 وسوار الدهب معلقاً على مباراة سيمبا التنزاني و المريخ السوداني علي ملعب السلام بتنزانيا




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد لقائه اليوم أعضاء الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم في المغرب


رئيس الاتحاد الساوتومي لكرة القدم سنستقبل الاتحاد المنتخب السوداني افضل استقبال عند قدومه لساوتومي،
وأعلن الاتحاد السوداني سفر المنتخب الي ساوتومي الجمعه المقبله الموافق العشرين من مارس الجاري لمواجهة ساوتومي يوم 25 مارس ضمن الجوله الخامسه من تصفيات أمم افريقيا...




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أول زياره لرئيس الكاف الجديد "موتسيبي" ستكون إلى الخرطوم خلال الأيام المقبلة كأول دولة يزورها  بعد فوزه بالانتخابات...


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*: شركة عالمية ترعي الدوري السوداني الممتاز

وعد هاني ابو يده المنتخب حديثا بعضوية الفيفا بجلب رعاية عالمية للدوري السوداني  الممتاز، والتواصل مع شركة برزينتيشن العالميه وتنسيق بذات الصدد مع سعادة ياسر المسحل رئيس الاتحاد السعودي لكرة القدم....




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميا : الفيفا  تبعث مهندسين لوضع التصور النهائي لملعب الخرطوم من أجل تحديثه بمواصفات عالميه...
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في أول تصريح لموتسيبي رئيس الكاف الجديد:



Hisham Abdalsamad 

- "مقر الكاف لن ينقل من مصر.. ونريد أندية تسير على نهج الأهلي المصري والترجي التونسي وصن داونز والوداد والزمالك 
 "..

-"يجب ان نساهم في رفع ميزانية دوري الأبطال وتحسينها والرفع منها وعلى الجميع أن يعمل لتطوير هذا العمل "..

- "الناس ترغب في مشاهدة كرة قدم جيدة، حتى نستطيع تحويل هذا الشيء إلى قيمة تجارية، علينا أن نكون مستقرين في المستوى لنحافظ على هذا الشيء "..









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بعد إنتهاء الدورة الأولى لدوري ولاية الخرطوم لكرة السلة الدرجة الاولي نقدم لكم تقرير مفصل لموقف نادينا في المنافسة.

المعلومات نقلاً عن صفحة | Sudan Basketball Stars



#المسالمة1908


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من مباراة الامس





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*“باني” لسبورتاق: القمة ستلعب في هذا (..) التاريخ




أدْلَى نائب رئيس الإتحاد السوداني للمسابقات ورئيس لجنة المسابقات  الباشمهندس “الفاتح باني” بتصريحات خاصة لـ”#سبورتاق” حول المباريات  المؤجلة من الدورة الأولى للدوري الممتاز المتمثلة في مواجهة المريخ و”حي  الوادي نيالا” إلى جانب مباراة القمة وقال: “كنا نأمل أن ننهي الدورة  الأولى كاملة قبل التسجيلات التكميلية لكن الروزنامة الإفريقية الضاغطة  طوال الفترة القادمة ستحول دون ذلك”.
واضاف “باني” في حديثه لـ”سبورتاق”: “القمة ستلعب يوم ١٦ مارس في الجولة  الرابعة لمرحلة المجموعات وبعدها مباشرة سيكون هنالك فترة توقف دولي  للمنتخبات تمهيدا لمواجهتي المنتخب أمام ساوتومي وجنوب أفريقيا حيث سيعود  اللاعبين الدوليين لأنديتهم يوم ٢٩ مارس مع العلم أن طرفي القمة سيلعبان في  الجولة الخامسة للمجموعات يومي ٢ و ٣ أبريل وبعدها بأسبوع واحد سيلعبان في  الجولة السادسة خارج السودان وبالتالي فإن الوقت المحدد لاسدال الستار على  النصف الأول من الموسم سيحل دون أن يكون هنالك أي فرصة للعب المباريات  المؤجلة وبالتالي لن يكون هنالك أي خيار أمامنا سوى برمجة تلك المباريات  قبل انطلاقة النصف الثاني في الاسبوع الثالث من شهر مايو حيث سنبرمج مباراة  المريخ أمام حي الوادي نيالا وبعدها مباراة القمة وذلك قبل أيام من  إنطلاقة الدورة الثانية للدوري الممتاز”.
وأكَّد رئيس “لجنة المسابقات” في ختام حديثه لـ”سبورتاق” توقف الدوري  الممتاز إبان شهر رمضان وقال: “راعينا في وضع الروزنامة أن تتزامن فترة  التوقف مع شهر رمضان المعظم حيث سينطلق النصف الثاني من الموسم بعد نهاية  شهر رمضان وعطلة عيد الفطر المبارك”.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						والي الخرطوم يرفض مقابلة وفد اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية
 

  اللجنة الأولمبية الخرطوم


 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
تقول اللجنة في التعميم إنّ وفدها يريد التنوير بما حدث لمقرّ الأولمبية.
أفادت تقارير صحفية، الخميس، عن رفض والي الخرطوم، أيمن نمر، مقابلة وفد اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية.



وقال تعميمٍ صادرٍ عن اللجنة الأولمبية، الخميس، إنّ الوفد اصطدم بتعنّتٍ كبيرٍ من مدير مكتبه الذي تعامل بصورةٍ غير لائقةٍ معه.
وأضاف التعميم” كانت اللجنة وفي إطار تنويرها لكافة الجهات ذات الصلة  بالأزمة التي تمرّ بها وابعادها وانعكاساتها الخارجية بعد استيلاء قوّة  مسلّحة على مقرها بالحديقة الدولية واتّخاذه سكنة عسكرية قد سعت لمقابلة  والي الخرطوم بمكتبه باعتباره المسؤول الأول في الولاية والمسؤول عن أمنها  وحمايتها إلاّ أنّه رفض مقابلتها عن طريق مدير مكتبه”.
وتابع”  مدير المكتب ذكر بأنّ الوالي على علم بما يجري ولا داعٍ لمقابلته”.



والأثنين، اقتحمت قوّة عسكرية مدجّجة بالأسلحة الثقيلة مقرّ اللجنة الأولمبية على نحوٍ مفاجئ.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المباراة القادمة

ﺍﻟﺜﻼﺛﺎﺀ 16 ﻣﺎﺭﺱ






ﺍﻟﺠﻮﻟﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺑﻌﺔ ﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﺎﺕ ﺩﻭﺭﻱ ﺃﺑﻄﺎﻝ ﺇﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ




ﺳﻴﻤﺒﺎ ** ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ


ﺍﻟﺰﻣﻦ : 3:00 ﻋﺼﺮﺍً
ﺍﻟﺤﻜﻢ : ﺍﻟﺠﻨﻮﺏ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﻓﻴﻜﺘﻮﺭ
ﻏﻮﻣﻴﺰ
ﺍﻟﻤﻌﻠﻖ : ﺳﻮﺍﺭ ﺍﻟﺪﻫﺐ
ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ : ﺍﻟﻤﻠﻌﺐ ﺍﻟﻮﻃﻨﻲ
ﺍﻟﻘﻨﺎﺓ : bein sport 6









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس (كاف) الجديد يبدأ زياراته بالسودان




الخرطوم 13-3-2021 (سونا) -أكمل وفد الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم SFA المشارك في فعاليات الجمعية العمومية الانتخابية للاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم (CAF) التي جرت امس بالرباط، المهمة بنجاح .

وتمثل الوفد في رئيس الاتحاد البروفيسور كمال شداد رئيس مجلس الإدارة، والمهندس نصرالدين حميدتي نائب الرئيس الذي مثل السودان في التصويت لمتبقي عضوية المكتب التنفيذي للكاف، وممثليه في الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم FIFA .

و تم اختيار الاتحاد السوداني من ضمن لجنة ثلاثية لعملية الفرز التي جرت في فندق سوفتيل بالعاصمة المغربية (الرباط) ؛ حيث شارك  المهندس نصرالدين حميدتي باللجنة ، وذلك من بعد فوز باتريس موتيسيبي  الجنوب أفريقي بالتزكية في منصب الرئيس .

وقال المهندس نصرالدين حميدتي أنهم خلال الجمعية العمومية التقوا بالرئيس الجديد للاتحاد الأفريقي الذي وعد أن تكون أولى زياراته إلى السودان .

كما التقوا برئيس الاتحاد الدولي المستر جياني انفانتينو الذي أكد أن ملف استاد الخرطوم وعموم المنشآت التي تخص كرة القدم بالسودان في ذهنه، وسيتم إيفاد مهندسين معمارين لرفع التصورات وتقييم المطلوبات خلال الفترة المقبلة، وذلك بحضور المستر فيرون مسئول الأعضاء بالاتحاد الدولي .

وقال حميدتي إن البشريات القادمة من الرباط كثيرة، ومن بينها وعد المصري هاني أبوريدة بجلب رعاية عالمية للدوري الممتاز، والتواصل مع شركة برزينتيشن، وتنسيق بذات الصدد مع سعادة ياسر المسحل رئيس الاتحاد السعودي لكرة القدم .

وأبان نائب رئيس الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم ورئيس اللجنة المالية والتسويق والتلفزة انهم أيضا التقوا برئيس اتحاد ساوتومي الذي وعد بالتعاون الكبير واستقبال بعثة المنتخب السوداني في بلدهم يوم الجمعة المقبل أفضل إستقبال، وتم التنسيق  معه للتواصل مع الدكتور حسن برقو رئيس بعثة المنتخب الوطني الأول لكرة القدم المتوجهة إلى ساوتومي .

كما أشار إلى أن التواثق مع اتحادات سيكافا مضى بصورة طيبة، وأن التواجد في عمومية الكاف خدمهم في الكثير من الملفات المهمة بخارطة كرة القدم السودانية في المرحلة المقبلة .




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أربعة فرق تأهلت إلى ربع النهائي

 بانتظار نتائج مباريات الأسبوع المقبل!


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عاجل.. “كاف” يحرم سيمبا من جماهيره أمام المريخ




تفيد متابعات “سبورتاق” أن الإتحاد الأفريقي لكرة  القدم “كاف” أرسل خطاباً لنادي سيمبا التنزاني أخطره فيه باتخاذه لقرار  بإقامة مباراة الفريق القادمة بمرحلة المجموعات أمام المريخ المقررة  الثلاثاء القادم بدون جمهور.

وبحسب متابعات “#سبورتاق”، أثار القرار  جدلاً واسعاً في أوساط نادي “سيمبا” الذي يعقد مؤتمراً صحفياً في هذه  اللحظات للحديث حول القرار حيث أكّد مسئولي النادي أن الفريق إعتاد اللعب  خارج أرضه في غياب الجماهير لكنها ستكون المرة الأولى التي يلعب النادي  فيها بدون جمهور في “دار السلام”.

وقدم نادي “سيمبا التنزاني”  اعتذاره الشديد لجماهيره مبينا أن الجماهير كان لها دور كبير في نتائج  الفريق لكنهم مضطرون للعب في غياب الأنصار بعد الخطاب الذي وصل من الكاف.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#سودنيوز
♦️‏الإتحاد الإفريقي لكرة القدم " الكاف " يخطر جميع الأندية المشاركة في البطولات القارية بعدم حضور الجماهير خلال المباريات المقبلة بسبب إنتشار فيروس الكورونا .. 

مباراة سيمبا التنزاني و المريخ السوداني لن تلعب بجمهور كذلك مباراة فيتا كلوب الكونغولي و الأهلي المصري بدوري الأبطال

وبهذا القرار لن يستفيد الهلال والمريخ بقرار سماح السلطات 
المحلية في للجماهير بالدخول للمباريات الافريقية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*من المتوقع ان تبدأ حركة تحرير السودان (فصيل مناوي ) اليوم السبت عند الساعة الثالثة ظهرا في ترحيل قواتها من مقر اللجنة الاولمبية بالحديقة الدولية الى معسكر السليت شمالي الخرطوم تنفيذا لقرار مجلس السيادة عبد الفتاح البرهان .

واقتجمت قوة مسلحة تابعة لمناوي مقر اللجنة الأولمبية بالحديقة الدولية الاثنين الماضي، واتخذت منه مقراً لها.
وكان رئيس اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية توماس باخ قد بعث بخطاب عاجل  لرئيس مجلس السيادة الفريق أول ركن عبد الفتاح البرهان انتقد فيه الاستيلاء على مقر اللجنة الاولمبية السودانية وطالبه بحل المشكلة 
#مونتي_كاروو
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*موقع الخرطوم الوطني يشكر كرشوم على فترته بالنادي
#ووااوواا
تقدم نادي الخرطوم الوطني في موقعه بالفيسبوك بالشكر على الفترة التي قضاها بالنادي للاعبه كرشوم الذي انتقل مؤخرا للمريخ الزعيم في صفقة تراضٍ بين الناديين.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الساحر الفنان وجدي هندسة :لم اتهيب التجربة وهدفي هدية للمناصرين
#ووااوواا
 قال صانع الافراح المريخية وجدي عوض الشهير بهندسة انه لم يتهيب التجربة بعد النصائح التي قدمها له زملائه اللاعبين قبل المباراة واضاف: تشجيعهم لي كان دافعا للوصول الى شباك الفريق الكنجولي واهدي هدفي في شباك اوتوهو لجماهير المريخ التي ظلت تقدم لنا الدعوات من خارج استاد المريخ وتساندنا من خلال التواصل الاجتماعي ونامل ان نواصل الانتصارات في المرحلة المقبلة ونحقق ما تريده الجماهير

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
عاجل: سوداكال يفتح بلاغاً جنائياًً ويتهم أسد والكندو بالاختلاس والتزوير

مارس 13, 20210
الخرطوم_ (اليوم التالي)
#ووااوواا
بتوجيه من رئيسه آدم عبد الله (سوداكال)؛ حرَّك مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ إجراءات جنائية في نيابة الخرطوم شمال في مواجهة عضوي المجلس علي أسد ومحمد الكندو؛ بتهمة تزوير ورق مروس وختم للنادي وتحصيل رسوم غير قانونية للعضوية بواسطة لجنة غير شرعية وعدم توريدها في خزانة النادي، وعلمت (اليوم التالي) أن وكيل نيابة الخرطوم شمال أمر بتحريك إجراءات أولية بمخاطبة الجهات الرسمية لتحديد الوضعية القانونية للمجلس.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#سودنيوز
كبد الحقيقة//د. مزمل أبو القاسم
â™¦ï¸ڈفلول.. في وزارة الثورة

* توقعنا من الأستاذ يوسف الضي، وزير الشباب والرياضة أن يهتم بواقعةٍ بالغة الخطورة، تم بموجبها احتلال مباني اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية بأمر قوةٍ مسلحةٍ، تتبع لإحدى الحركات الموقعة على اتفاق جوبا للسلام.
* ذكر حسام هاشم سكرتير اللجنة أن القوة المدججةً بالرشاشات والدوشكات والمدافع الرباعية احتلت المقر ورفضت مغادرته، وادعى أفرادها أنهم أتوا بموجب تعليماتٍ محددةٍ، ولن يغادروا إلا بتعليماتٍ جديدة.
* لم يملك إداريو وموظفو اللجنة إلا أن يخلوا المقر، ويخطروا اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية بواقعةٍ خطيرة، يمكن أن تؤدي إلى تجميد نشاط الرياضة السودانية في المحافل الدولية.
* معلوم أن اللجنة الأولمبية الدولية، وكل الاتحادات الرياضية الدولية تحظر التدخلات السياسية العادية في الشأن الرياضي، ولا تتساهل مع أي دولة تدس أنفها في شئون الاتحادات التي تدير ألعاباً أولمبية، ناهيك عن ارتكاب حماقة احتلال مقر اللجنة الأولمبية الوطنية بقوةٍ مسلحةٍ.
* لنا سابق تجربة مع مثل تلك الحماقات المكلفة، حينما تدخلت أمانة الشباب التابعة لحزب المؤتمر الوطني في انتخابات اتحاد الكرة في العام 2017، ووزعت الرشاوى المليارية على ممثلي الأندية والاتحادات المحلية، واستعانت بضباط من جهاز الأمن وولاة الولايات ووزراء المركز للترغيب والترهيب، حتى فرضت قائمتها، وضمنت لها الفوز بأسوأ وأفسد انتخابات في تاريخ الرياضة السودانية.
* عندما رفض الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) الاعتراف بما فعلته أمانة (الخراب)، لجأت المجموعة إلى وكيل وزارة العدل، الذي أصدر قراراً بالغ الرعونة، استخدم فيه قانون إخلاء العقارات الحكومية، لإجبار قيادة الاتحاد على إخلاء المقر، وتسليمه إلى مجموعة أمانة الخراب بالقوة الجبرية.
* لم يتردد الفيفا في تجميد نشاط الاتحاد السوداني من فوره، وتم طرد أندية المريخ والهلال وهلال الأبيض من البطولة الإفريقية، لتضطر الدولة ممثلة في النائب الأول للرئيس المخلوع إلى لحس قرارها بإلغائه، وإخلاء المقر، والتعهد بعدم تكرار مثل تلك الحماقات مستقبلاً.
* إذا لم تتم معالجة كارثة احتلال مقر اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية بالسرعة اللازمة فسيدفع السودان الثمن غالياً، بتجميد نشاط كل أنديته ومنتخباته، وحرمان اتحاداته من المشاركة في أي نشاط رياضي دولي.
* لم نتوقع من الوزير يوسف الضي أن يبتدر عمله في وزارة (الثورة) بالاجتماع مع بعض المتورطين في تسييس النشاط الرياضي عبر أمانة الخراب، وفي مقدمتهم رئيس اتحاد الكرة الدكتور كمال شداد، عضو برلمان الإنقاذ بالتعيين، وعضو مجلس شورى المؤتمر الوطني لدورتين متتاليتين، وعضو لجنة المُوفِّقين في مؤتمر الحوار الوطني.
* في الاجتماع نفسه ظهر حسن برقو، عضو اتحاد الكرة، وأمين دائرة وسط وغرب إفريقيا بالمؤتمر الوطني المحلول.
* أسوأ ما صاحب لقاء الوزير مع (فلول أمانة الخراب) تمثل في السماح لشخص أجنبي بحضوره، وتقديمه على أنه يعمل مستشاراً لوزير الرياضة المصري، وقد كشفت الزميلة (السوداني) زيف تلك الكذبة، وأكدت على لسان المتحدث الرسمي لوزارة الشباب والرياضة المصرية أن الشخص المذكور لا يحمل تلك الصفة ولا يحزنون.
* لو كان يحملها فعلياً لما جاز له أن يحضر اجتماعاً رسمياً يحضره الوزير، ويتصل بشأنٍ داخليٍ، علماً أن الشخص المذكور يعمل وكيلاً للاعبين، وليست له أي علاقة بوزارة الشباب والرياضة المصرية.
* الاجتماعات الرسمية لها ضوابط، ينبغي أن لا يتم تجاهلها، ونسأل الوزير يوسف الضي، هل يمكن لوزير الشباب الرياضة المصري أشرف صبحي أن يسمح لأي أجنبيٍ بحضور اجتماعٍ رسميٍ له مع أي جهة في شأن يتصل بالنشاط الرياضي في مصر؟
* نتوقع من الوزير الضي أن لا يفتح أبواب وزارته لمن خربوا النشاط الكروي في العهد البائد، وتعمدوا تجاهله بعدم دعوته لحضور الفعاليات المصاحبة لزيارة رئيس الفيفا الأخيرة للسودان.
* ليس مقبولاً من وزير وزارة الثورة أن يحتفي بمن تورطوا في تسييس الرياضة، وأفسدوها بالرِشى، وتورطوا في نهب أموال اتحادهم بفساد مشهر أوصلهم نيابة مكافحة الفساد، وتسببوا في تجميد نشاط السودان بأمر الفيفا.

آخر الحقائق

*صحيح ان اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية غائبة ولا نشاط لها ولا فعالية.
*وصحيح أن وجودها مثل عدمه، بدليل انه تجاهلت أزمة نادي المريخ ولم تتدخل لحماية أكبر الأندية الرياضية السودانية.
*وصحيح انها لم تقدم أي شي لتطوير النشاط الرياضي في الدولة، ولم نسمع لها صوتا الا عندما بادرت بمعاقبة الزميلة هنادي الصديق بالإيقاف لمدة خمسة سنوات لمجرد انها انتقدتها.
*مع ذلك كله يبقى اقتحام مقرها بواسطة قوة مسلحة أمرا خطيرا ينبغي استنكاره بأقوى العبارات.
* المريخ الكبير الذي يمتلك عشرة مناشط رياضية مستباح وتدهور وَيعاني إداريا منذ سنوات، واللجنة الأولمبية آخر من يعلم.
*لا تحفل ولا تهتم.
*في مصر القريبة تدخلت اللجنة الأولمبية المصرية لمعالجة أزمة نادي  الزمالك وعاقبت رئيس النادي مرتضى منصور بقسوة.
*لم تتخوف من الفيفا ولم تتهيب اصدار القرار.
*في السودان يتغول رئيس اتحاد الكرة على صلاحيات اللجنة الأولمبية، ويعين مجالس ادارات  ولجان تسيير لأندية تمتلك أنشطة أولمبية، ويتدخل  في جمعياتها العمومية، واللجنة الأولمبية ساكتة خاضعة خانعة كان الأمر لا يعنيها.
*بلغت أنباء فساد اتحاد الكرة مسامع من به صمم.
*كتبنا عن السطو المصلح الذي يتم لأموال اتحاد الكرة.
*كتبنا عن مبادرة رئيس الاتحاد  بتسليم زوجته مبلغ عشرين ألف دولار من اموال الاتحاد.
*كتبنا عن سماحه لها باستخدام سيارة مملوكة للاتحاد أكثر من عشر سنوات.
*كتبنا عن واقعة اختلاس كريهة لمبلغ دولاري بواسطة مستشار رئيس الاتحاد.
*كتبنا عن اختلاس مبلغ مقدر من فاتورة فندقية سددتها وزارة الشباب والرياضة.
*كتبنا عن استخدام رئيس الاتحاد لأموال الاتحاد لسداد فواتير هاتفه الشخصي، وكلفة صيانة ووقود سيارته والسيارة المخصصة لزوجته.
*كتبنا عن السرقات المتتالية التي تمت لممتلكات أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم.
*كتبنا عن واقعة الاحتيال الموثقة التي حاول بها المدير الإداري للاتحاد لهف مبلغ بالدولار ادعي كذبا انه سيسدده للخطوط الجوية السودانية.
*كتبنا عن النثريات المزدوجة التي نالها رئيس الاتحاد لثماني رحلات خارجية، تولى الاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم والكاف تسديدها بالكامل.
*تطرقنا لكل اوجه الفساد المعشعش في اتحاد الفساد العام.
*ولم تتحرك اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية للتحقيق والمحاسبة، وظلت تتفرج وكان الأمر لا يعنيها.
*آخر خبر : اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية.. لا هي حي فيدعى.. ولا ميت فيُنعى.

*

----------

